# Anna Sui Limited Edition Xmas Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Dec 7, 2012)

I just love Anna Sui polishes. The bottles are always so cute. This is their new Christmas lineup.









Dramatic Red





Dressy Purple





Jewel Blue





Sparkle Aurora





Starry Black

They are available at Urban Outfitters currently. So are you interested in any of these?


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 7, 2012)

omg these are so cute! the bottles I mean, lol. The colors are nice too.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 7, 2012)

How adorable! I really want Jewel Blue! Dramatic Red would make a perfect stocking stuffer for my mum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

the polish looks cute...the bottles look tacky...for MY taste


----------

